# Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!



## SilentProphet

It's always " girls would you ..blah blah.."

Now ask us! i have my glasses on and everything, i'm going to study these questions fully!

Shoot!


----------



## SilentProphet

what the sh8t No girls on here on a saturday night?

We only get the "problems" on weekdays guys! :sigh


----------



## njodis

If you were a vegetable, what kind of vegetable would you be?

Sorry, I'm not a woman, though. :lol


----------



## SilentProphet

I'd be an Artichoke

and i'd eat myself :sigh


----------



## michaelg

njodis said:


> If you were a vegetable, what kind of vegetable would you be?


I have a feeling this will get very dirty, very fast.

(And let me just say at the outset, I choose cucumber.)


----------



## barnabas

Guys, would you find a girl still attractive when she's on PMS?


----------



## SilentProphet

YES! especially if she had the pope that looks like gizmo from gremlins as her avatar


----------



## barnabas

Just goes to show how unfamiliar you are with the wonderful things PMS can do to an otherwise normal girl... :lol


----------



## SilentProphet

:hug


----------



## SilentProphet

If my girlfriend had PMS i would tell her to stay in bed all day and i'd do whatever she asks. For real though! I'd play with her hair, or if she had a shaved head i'd play with her dome until she felt better


----------



## millenniumman75

HEY! Don't mess with Benedict XVI! He is the MAN! :lol 
If she has PMS, and was married to me, as long as she didn't pull the attitudes, I'd take her out to dinner.

(...plus it means no babeeeeeeeeeeeeeee this month! :lol)


----------



## starblob

Would you choose a tomboy over a more feminine type of woman ?


----------



## SilentProphet

Sure! i like girls who get sweaty! :kiss


----------



## barnabas

SilentPropher said:


> If my girlfriend had PMS i would tell her to stay in bed all day and i'd do whatever she asks.





millenniumman75 said:


> as long as she didn't pull the attitudes, I'd take her out to dinner.


...you two don't get it, do you? :um

Let's just stop the discussion here.


----------



## mserychic

millenniumman75 said:


> If she has PMS, and was married to me, as long as she didn't pull the attitudes, I'd take her out to dinner.


That's like telling a sa-er not to get anxious :lol


----------



## SilentProphet

LOL no complaints here! i didn't know if i was even talking to the male or female barnabas anyways! 

Yay new discussion then! 

shoot!


----------



## millenniumman75

What? There are TWO?


----------



## nubly

theres a male barnabas???

regarding PMS- i like it. it drives their libido up :nw


----------



## LostinReverie

Maybe for some girls, but the only thing on my mind during that time of the month is the strongest pain medication known to man and chocolate as I lie on the floor unable to move, in which case nobody better f*cking touch me.


----------



## Futures

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



starblob said:


> Would you choose a tomboy over a more feminine type of woman ?


no


----------



## Inturmal

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



starblob said:


> Would you choose a tomboy over a more feminine type of woman ?


Maybe, depending on the definition of each. High maintenance is a turn off. I don't like makeup, etc.

A girl in boy clothes is hot. :yes but a girl that plays football is not.


----------



## vicente

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



starblob said:


> Would you choose a tomboy over a more feminine type of woman ?


You can be a tomboy and still be feminine at the same time. I'm guessing by "feminine" you mean "girly" which is not the same thing.

Liking sports and enjoying competing is not unfeminine, it doesn't make you any less of a woman.

---

Personally I'm more attracted to tomboys but I'm weird (see my thread "Being a boyfriend") so my opinion may not matter.


----------



## Classified

I would rather be with a girl that would help me work on a car, go hiking & camping, and doesn't need to look in the mirror every hour to make sure everything is just right.

We need some more questions. :yes


----------



## Tasha

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



> i like it. it drives their libido up :nw


no it doesn't!


----------



## SilentProphet

whoa, what a stupid topic. Who made this? 

LOL me? I plead the fifth!


----------



## millenniumman75

We do need more questions!


----------



## VCL XI

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



Inturmal said:


> but a girl that plays football is not.


I'm guessing you've never seen the ending of the movie H.O.T.S.


----------



## Tasha

ok....I'll ask. If you dated a girl with real long hair and that was something that you loved about her, and then she chopped it all off, would you lose interest?


----------



## Dudleyville

Chopped it all off as in going bald like Britney did or just cutting it short like Jamie Lee Curtis's hair for example ?


----------



## mserychic

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



Tasha said:


> i like it. it drives their libido up :nw
> 
> 
> 
> no it doesn't!
Click to expand...

Yes it does! :tiptoe


----------



## Tasha

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



Dudleyville said:


> Chopped it all off as in going bald like Britney did or just cutting it short like Jamie Lee Curtis's hair for example ?


no, not bald, just dramatically shorter.


----------



## Tasha

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



mserychic said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like it. it drives their libido up :nw
> 
> 
> 
> no it doesn't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does! :tiptoe
Click to expand...

lol, ok. fair enough. I should of stated not true for some of us.


----------



## barnabas

millenniumman75 said:


> We do need more questions!


Ooh, ooh! I got one!

Do you mind if a girl approaches you just a friend?


----------



## millenniumman75

Yeah, probably, it wouldn't freak me out as much.
After my SA started up, I'd be like "why in the world would you want to hang out with me?". I am starting to break that.


----------



## omgnoudidnt

Why is it so hard for guys to figure out "what's wrong?" when we make it so freaking OBVIOUS?!!?! :lol Then when you try to explain it in a roundabout way, they either give you the blank stare or make some off the wall conclusion that has nothing to do with why you're angry?? :lol


----------



## Volume

maggiemae84 said:


> Why is it so hard for guys to figure out "what's wrong?" when we make it so freaking OBVIOUS?!!?! :lol Then when you try to explain it in a roundabout way, they either give you the blank stare or make some off the wall conclusion that has nothing to do with why you're angry?? :lol


Because we're guys. We just think differently. :boogie


----------



## FreeSoul

First, tomboy question: I'd go for either. Tomboy of feminine is not really a deciding factor to me.



maggiemae84 said:


> Why is it so hard for guys to figure out "what's wrong?" when we make it so freaking OBVIOUS?!!?! :lol Then when you try to explain it in a roundabout way, they either give you the blank stare or make some off the wall conclusion that has nothing to do with why you're angry?? :lol


I've never really been in that situation so I can't say for certain. If it has something to do with emotions or thoughts on relationships then that probably would be my reaction. If it's something else I'll probably just point out a very simple answer for it.


----------



## Mayflower 2000

maggiemae84 said:


> Why is it so hard for guys to figure out "what's wrong?" when we make it so freaking OBVIOUS?!!?! :lol Then when you try to explain it in a roundabout way, they either give you the blank stare or make some off the wall conclusion that has nothing to do with why you're angry?? :lol


I never learned how to navigate roundabouts.
In my case maybe it's hard to figure out because I'm too busy asking myself why I'm getting roundeded, and wondering why she hasn't yet realized that this form of communication is too foreign to me to comprehend. Possibly because I'm moronic.


----------



## nubly

barnabas said:


> Ooh, ooh! I got one!
> 
> Do you mind if a girl approaches you just a friend?


most guys will think youre approaching them because youre into them



maggiemae84 said:


> Why is it so hard for guys to figure out "what's wrong?" when we make it so freaking OBVIOUS?!!?! :lol Then when you try to explain it in a roundabout way, they either give you the blank stare or make some off the wall conclusion that has nothing to do with why you're angry?? :lol


:lol why is a womans response to "whats wrong?" always "nothing!"


----------



## srschirm

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



Tasha said:


> ok....I'll ask. If you dated a girl with real long hair and that was something that you loved about her, and then she chopped it all off, would you lose interest?


NOO ! I love short hair.


----------



## omgnoudidnt

Gumaro said:


> barnabas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, ooh! I got one!
> 
> Do you mind if a girl approaches you just a friend?
> 
> 
> 
> most guys will think youre approaching them because youre into them
> 
> 
> 
> maggiemae84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so hard for guys to figure out "what's wrong?" when we make it so freaking OBVIOUS?!!?! :lol Then when you try to explain it in a roundabout way, they either give you the blank stare or make some off the wall conclusion that has nothing to do with why you're angry?? :lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol why is a womans response to "whats wrong?" always "nothing!"
Click to expand...

This thread isn't about women it's about men. :b


----------



## Loner

maggiemae84 said:


> Why is it so hard for guys to figure out "what's wrong?" when we make it so freaking OBVIOUS?!!?! :lol Then when you try to explain it in a roundabout way, they either give you the blank stare or make some off the wall conclusion that has nothing to do with why you're angry?? :lol


I hate that. It always turns into a session of 20 questions with a mute. If the source of anger were obvious to men, we wouldn't have done it in the first place.

If I'm clueless, I usually chalk it up as "women's troubles". Regrettable, but hopefully transient.


----------



## path0gen

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



srschirm said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok....I'll ask. If you dated a girl with real long hair *and that was something that you loved about her*, and then she chopped it all off, would you lose interest?
> 
> 
> 
> NOO ! I love short hair.
Click to expand...

I'll answer that question with one of my own: If you were dating a guy who you know was really into the fact that you had long hair, would you chop it all off even though you knew it would horribly disappoint him?


----------



## FreeSoul

Two more...

Girl wants to be friends?

I admit it'll be tough to avoid thinking of her as a potential partner, but I'd be open to it. Provided they are going to be actual friends and not just ignore me when it's convenient for them. I've been around many girls who only claimed to be my friend on the surface, but never want to do anything. I really don't want any more of those.

Long hair to short hair?

I generally like long hair... I think it's very feminine and sexy. Although I have nothing against shorter hair on a girl, I guess I would question why they do such a drastic change.


----------



## Kelly

Why is it that when two guys have a potentially friendship ending argument about something really important, can they settle the whole thing over (for example) a game of basketball? And at the end of the game, pat each other on the back and call it even? And it ceases to be a problem.

I've always wondered about that one.


----------



## path0gen

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



Kelly said:


> Why is it that when two guys have a potentially friendship ending argument about something really important, can they settle the whole thing over (for example) a game of basketball? And at the end of the game, pat each other on the back and call it even? And it ceases to be a problem.
> 
> I've always wondered about that one.


You've been watching too much television. Whenever I've had a potentially friendship ending argument with some other guy I either cease to speak with him forever or we end up beating the **** out of one another. Maybe it's because I can't play basketball.


----------



## Mayflower 2000

barnabas said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do need more questions!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, ooh! I got one!
> 
> Do you mind if a girl approaches you just a friend?
Click to expand...

Youre asking about if a girl just wants a friendship, no chance of a relationship?
Maybe around half of my close friendships were with females, and most of the time I didn't want to date them, and they didn't want to date me. I just like it when it's even... I don't go for that "friend of temporary convenience" ****e.


----------



## nothing_to_say

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



starblob said:


> Would you choose a tomboy over a more feminine type of woman ?


Absolutely. I found a website with this girl who had built her own house, and hiked all over the USA. I was in love


----------



## njodis

barnabas said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do need more questions!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, ooh! I got one!
> 
> Do you mind if a girl approaches you just a friend?
Click to expand...

Nope, I guess not, as long as her intentions are clear. :b

I am honestly more comfortable having female friends than male ones. :stu


----------



## Prodigal Son

maggiemae84 said:


> Why is it so hard for guys to figure out "what's wrong?" when we make it so freaking OBVIOUS?!!?! :lol Then when you try to explain it in a roundabout way, they either give you the blank stare or make some off the wall conclusion that has nothing to do with why you're angry?? :lol


It usually isn't very obvious to me. Don't explain it to me in a roundabout way, just give me a direct explanation.


----------



## Kelly

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



path0gen said:


> Kelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that when two guys have a potentially friendship ending argument about something really important, can they settle the whole thing over (for example) a game of basketball? And at the end of the game, pat each other on the back and call it even? And it ceases to be a problem.
> 
> I've always wondered about that one.
> 
> 
> 
> You've been watching too much television. Whenever I've had a potentially friendship ending argument with some other guy I either cease to speak with him forever or we end up beating the @#%$ out of one another. Maybe it's because I can't play basketball.
Click to expand...

Okay, but after you're done beating the **** out of one another, are things fine?


----------



## boonel

I've got a question for you guys: 

Would you date a girl who was overweight with an okay face or a girl with a nice body (slim, nice ***, tits, etc), but who had a not-so-nice face?


----------



## njodis

Heh, umm, yes and yes.


----------



## Volume

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



boonel said:


> Would you date a girl who was overweight with an okay face or a girl with a nice body (slim, nice ***, tits, etc), but who had a not-so-nice face?


That's a tough one! I'll go with (b).


----------



## srschirm

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



Kelly said:


> Why is it that when two guys have a potentially friendship ending argument about something really important, can they settle the whole thing over (for example) a game of basketball? And at the end of the game, pat each other on the back and call it even? And it ceases to be a problem.
> 
> I've always wondered about that one.


Cos we "settled it on the court"!


----------



## srschirm

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



boonel said:


> I've got a question for you guys:
> 
> Would you date a girl who was overweight with an okay face or a girl with a nice body (slim, nice ***, tits, etc), but who had a not-so-nice face?


The body.


----------



## FreeSoul

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



boonel said:


> I've got a question for you guys:
> 
> Would you date a girl who was overweight with an okay face or a girl with a nice body (slim, nice ***, tits, etc), but who had a not-so-nice face?


It's kind of hard based on just that alone... If I think about the extremes naturally, I'd be scared off by either. But I should force myself to think realistically... which I then find myself leaning towards the latter.


----------



## barnabas

"I may be fat, but you're ugly. I can diet." -- Eric Cartman


----------



## nubly

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



boonel said:


> I've got a question for you guys:
> 
> Would you date a girl who was overweight with an okay face or a girl with a nice body (slim, nice ***, tits, etc), but who had a not-so-nice face?


ive been attracted to two girls that were overweight (kelly osborn bodytype) and a few girls that at first i didnt find attractive but once i got to know them better, i started getting attracted to them. so yea, id date both


----------



## R

** hides around the corner and puts on girls clothes**

(speaking in a womens voice) why do ... um, we (cough), we like to tease guys with minor insults, acting like ... "we" ... get hurt over little things and such, when getting to know a guy? or is this some kind of Hispanic thing? Is it trying to gauge the guys sense of humor, or resilience?

Oh, and ya I'm a girl, if you didn't know :yes


----------



## eagleheart

Glasses... oh right, right, so why do some guys seem to think they have to have this battering ram of a... you know? "OMG IT'S A FOOT LONG LOLOLOLOLOL" I mean, very long, it would hurt! :afr (Unless they WANT to inflict pain? "'Cause I'm a deeentiiist...") ...Yeah, never mind. And I am suppressing all other questions.


----------



## Mayflower 2000

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



eagleheart said:


> Glasses... oh right, right, so why do some guys seem to think they have to have this battering ram of a... you know? "OMG IT'S A FOOT LONG LOLOLOLOLOL" I mean, very long, it would hurt! :afr (Unless they WANT to inflict pain? "'Cause I'm a deeentiiist...") ...Yeah, never mind. And I am suppressing all other questions.


There are actually a lot of women that are really biased about size. I personally know at least one woman who won't date a guy unless his **** is above average size. Even the ones who have had much sexual experience seem to buy the hype. And that's all it is, is hype and myth... but truth isn't necessarily for a large amount of people to believe in sometime.

Or maybe youre talking about something else. In which case I feel really stupid. :sas

Women also tend to have unreasonable expectations about how long a guy should be able to last during intercourse. The average amount of time is way too short for most women's preference. It's no wonder men are paranoid about that stuff, since women are moronically biased about it.


----------



## nubly

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



Mayflower 2000 said:


> eagleheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glasses... oh right, right, so why do some guys seem to think they have to have this battering ram of a... you know? "OMG IT'S A FOOT LONG LOLOLOLOLOL" I mean, very long, it would hurt! :afr (Unless they WANT to inflict pain? "'Cause I'm a deeentiiist...") ...Yeah, never mind. And I am suppressing all other questions.
> 
> 
> 
> There are actually a lot of women that are really biased about size.
Click to expand...

yep. thats why men are paranoid about size. in the US, the average is 5-6in. so at least im average. i think what should matter more to the guy is to have a happy penis and although im single, i still have a happy penis so its all good



Mayflower 2000 said:


> Women also tend to have unreasonable expectations about how long a guy should be able to last during intercourse. The average amount of time is way too short for most women's preference. It's no wonder men are paranoid about that stuff, since women are moronically biased about it.


thats why they need to make a med like lexapro without the loss of sex drive. that thing makes you last for awhile


----------



## eagleheart

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*

I guess that's true. I am kind of a weird female in some ways, though... So I never understood that whole thing at all (or this marathon-in-reverse thing, whatever). I am kind of wary to say it, though, since some idiot said a stupid thing once.

Anyway, to put it this way, a lot of women, a lot of people, are dumb like that. :con

My last boyfriend had hypopituitarism. Did I care? I just want him to be happy and healthy. Why would I ever hold his condition against that man? How could it have slighted me in any way? I just felt bad he had to get shots and things.

Okay, no, no, anyway. I have a really RIDICULOUS question I don't quite know how to phrase but I think about it sometimes. Please, please don't anyone get mad, or make fun of me for that matter; I can't bear it. I'm not trying to be adversarial at all; I'm curious. Don't jump me here, please. :um

Do men cry? I know people vary in this way. But I mean, do any but a very few men ever cry? I have seen one, maybe two men cry in my life, and I just heard of another one doing it. Were they anomalous somehow? People act like this is something men do not or cannot do. Anyway... :hide


----------



## nubly

men cry. real men dont cry. we get allergies :b


----------



## Mayflower 2000

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



eagleheart said:


> Do men cry? I know people vary in this way. But I mean, do any but a very few men ever cry? I have seen one, maybe two men cry in my life, and I just heard of another one doing it. Were they anomalous somehow? People act like this is something men do not or cannot do. Anyway... :hide


Much of it is a cultural thing. They have to hide such emotions. According to statistics IIRC men cry, just in American culture at least women cry a few times more often than men on average. Maybe some guys might go a few years without crying, or even a number of years, but almost all if not all have cried as adults I'm guessing, and some cry often. Most of the time they're probably alone when they do. If anyone is around they will just hold it back. I'm not dynamically emotional at all, and am a fairly happy/content person, but it probably happens to me at least once a year. I come across a lot of males my age that are more emotional than me... I'd be suprised if they didn't cry more often.

I don't know if you specifically refer to sadness. Men and women can cry out of extreme (positive) emotion too. I probably have a few times.


----------



## vicente

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



eagleheart said:


> Do men cry? I know people vary in this way. But I mean, do any but a very few men ever cry? I have seen one, maybe two men cry in my life, and I just heard of another one doing it. Were they anomalous somehow? People act like this is something men do not or cannot do. Anyway... :hide


"Do men cry?" is the equivalent of asking, "Do women fart?"

The answer to both is yes, but both groups do their thing in private and away from the presence of other human beings. Which is why men never see women farting and women never see men crying.


----------



## eagleheart

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*

Thank you both for your replies!! I appreciate it! :thanks

I guess I was thinking of sadness or lonely or something, though it could be anything really.



vicente said:


> "Do men cry?" is the equivalent of asking, "Do women fart?"
> 
> The answer to both is yes, but both groups do their thing in private and away from the presence of other human beings. Which is why men never see women farting and women never see men crying.


AHAHHAA! Yeah... only I've never had an intense urge to hold and comfort my female friends/relatives when they would let one go with great amusement at themselves! :lol


----------



## Prodigal Son

Women don't go #2!


----------



## mranonhello

I've cried more times infront of my girlfriend than she has infront of me. Part of it is that I have no shame in crying infront of her.


----------



## dez

I'll ask a question.

Would you think less of a woman if you slept together on the first date? I suppose in some eyes, sex is an act of connection while for others it's something you do almost as recreation, to make you feel alive, etc. Would you think less of a girl the morning after (if things went that way) or would you have more respect for a girl who said "no, not on the first date"?


----------



## nubly

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



dez said:


> I'll ask a question.
> 
> Would you think less of a woman if you slept together on the first date? I suppose in some eyes, sex is an act of connection while for others it's something you do almost as recreation, to make you feel alive, etc. Would you think less of a girl the morning after (if things went that way) or would you have more respect for a girl who said "no, not on the first date"?


im probably speaking out of my *** here but i think it depends on how the guy feels about the girl. if he were really into her and saw her as a potential partner, then he would not think less of the girl if she sleeps with him. if he saw her only as a sex partner then thats he'll care about. not sure if, to you, that means that he lost respect for her though but its the same thing to me. IMO its easy to know if a guy is only using a girl for sex. if he only wants to meet up for sex, if he only talks about having sex with you when planning to meet up, if he hardly wants to go out on a date, if he only contacts you at his convinience (which is when he wants to get laid)


----------



## Inturmal

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



dez said:


> Would you think less of a woman if you slept together on the first date?


Probably. But I'd think less of myself as well, because after all, it takes two to tango.


----------



## Mayflower 2000

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



dez said:


> I'll ask a question.
> 
> Would you think less of a woman if you slept together on the first date? I suppose in some eyes, sex is an act of connection while for others it's something you do almost as recreation, to make you feel alive, etc. Would you think less of a girl the morning after (if things went that way) or would you have more respect for a girl who said "no, not on the first date"?


I don't think I'd lose any respect for her, but I'd think from it that its far less likely that she is interested in a long term relationship. Since she probably just dating short term, mainly for a lay. Plus I'd be paranoid about getting STDs from someone like that. But it's all about the particulars of the situation... like if WE slept together, the act is as much fault as mine as hers. I'd probably be mainly asking myself why I wanted to do such a thing. Maybe I'm wrong but in my experience, people tend to be much more inhibited physically early on in a relationship if they are really into them mentally. ****ty behavior is easier if you don't care about the person.
So anyway, this situation probably wouldn't ever happen to me, unless it was obvious from the first minute that her and me both were just looking to be standing it one nightahh.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

barnabas said:


> "I may be fat, but you're ugly. I can diet." -- Eric Cartman


haha, my uncle told me to tell the girls at school that when I was a kid...because I was fat. and they were ugly. :b "I may be fat, but you're ugly. I can lose weight, but you can't do anything about your face!"


----------



## Mayflower 2000

njodis said:


> Movies and stuff even get to me sometimes. :b


I was never like that until the last few years. I'm more emotionally stable now (relatively speaking  ) but things in the news, movies, etc, hit me emo. I've turned into a little ***** or something.


----------



## FreeSoul

More queries...

Do men cry?

Yes. They just don't like to show it. 
I cry sometimes for various reasons, however I don't let myself do it around other people.

Respect for a girl who sleeps with you on a first date?

Hmm... To be honest, I don't think it would matter very much to me. My respect for them or not would more likely stem from other conditions. If it was all up to me, I probably wouldn't go that far on a first date; I don't expect that much intially. If the girl and I got along superbly on the first date and she makes the offer and we understand it it, then I'd probably go for it. Certainly in that situation my opinion of them would be better... unless they turn out to be a hermaphrodite or some other unthinkable situation...


----------



## LostinReverie

njodis said:


> because all that really matters is looks


The cornerstone of modern society.


----------



## millenniumman75

LostInReverie said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> 
> because all that really matters is looks
> 
> 
> 
> The cornerstone of modern society.
Click to expand...

Tell me about it....


----------



## vicente

njodis said:


> because all that really matters is looks
> 
> 
> 
> dez said:
> 
> 
> 
> or would you have more respect for a girl who said "no, not on the first date"?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I would have more respect for someone like that. In theory.
Click to expand...

Maybe I'm just clueless because I've never been in a relationship, but how does such a conversation even come up on the first date?

In order for a woman to decide whether or not to have sex on the first date, wouldn't the man have to first ask, "do you want to have sex"? Or (most likely), try to pressure the woman into having sex on the first date?

Which would make the man an easy **** who puts out on the first date, no?

IMO, "would you have more respect for a girl who said "no, not on the first date"" is a sexist question, because it assumes that it's the woman's job to resist "putting out" to maintain her dignity, and that a man is always trying to "score" on every date. That is, it assumes a double standard when it comes to sex.


----------



## jenkydora

SilentProphet said:


> It's always " girls would you ..blah blah.."
> 
> Now ask us! i have my glasses on and everything, i'm going to study these questions fully!
> 
> Shoot!


I'm in a spin class, one guy to my left , I try to be friendly, he has my friend(woman) to his left. Lots of humour, jokes and laughter and I'm trying, cause I like humour and its like I'm water and he's oil. He a real larrikan, extrovert who seems happy with himself, but he treats me like a cold fish. He gets on famously with my friend on his left, he did refer to her as one of the men, though. We are all just gym clients, wanting a laugh in class, while we work our butts off, nothing else.

He has been talkative previously to me and responsive in conversation, but like a light switch, I'm a repellant. It makes me question what people see when they interact with me. I think I'm make too many facial expressions.

I really dont care too much, but its annoying. Poeple like that can get over themselves.
jenky


----------



## LostinReverie

Okay, I'm female, but what the hell.

Did you perhaps say something that could have been offensive towards a certain person or thing and just didn't realize it at the time? That could have turned him off. Instead of saying something, a lot of people will just give the cold shoulder when someone says something they think is inappropriate. Sometimes when we're having a good time we just don't realize that something might not be taken lightly. Ya know?

Damn, that was a lot of "some"s


----------



## nubly

millenniumman75 said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> njodis said:
> 
> 
> 
> because all that really matters is looks
> 
> 
> 
> The cornerstone of modern society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it....
Click to expand...

.
were that true, so many people wouldnt be in relationships. what really matters is personality


----------



## LostinReverie

Not in my experience, but yes, good looking people tend to think as you do.


----------



## nubly

LostInReverie said:


> Not in my experience, but yes, good looking people tend to think as you do.


theres plenty of unattractive people in relationships. constant self pity isnt an attractive personality


----------



## LostinReverie

I have never seen anyone I have found unattractive to be a happy member of today's society, relationship or not.

(Superiority is also an unattractive personality trait)


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Gumaro said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> njodis said:
> 
> 
> 
> because all that really matters is looks
> 
> 
> 
> The cornerstone of modern society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> were that true, so many people wouldnt be in relationships. what really matters is personality
Click to expand...

yeah it's not just about looks... I'm always dumped because of my personality. It's always "my personality is too dry" or "I don't talk enough" or "they can't be their self around me" :con And often times I'm dumped for girls who are well...not to sound rude or conceited but...not that good looking. Not that I'm Angelina Jolie or anything but...at least I try to improve my looks! Perfect example is the last guy I dated... the girl he's with now is just plain looking, doesn't wear makeup or anything in the pictures I've seen of her...looks kinda chubby... looks like she doesn't comb her hair when she wakes up, etc...
I think she could be somewhat pretty if she wore makeup and if she done something to her hair & didn't wear such sloppy clothes but she just looks like somebody who doesn't really care about taking care of herself or her looks... but she's probably really outgoing and talks non-stop so I guess that's all he cares about. But he did seem kinda shallow so it seems odd he would be with someone like that... people are weird.


----------



## Loner

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> the girl he's with now is just plain looking, doesn't wear makeup or anything in the pictures I've seen of her...looks kinda chubby... looks like she doesn't comb her hair when she wakes up, etc...


I agree that looks are important, but there's no agreement on what's attractive. As you described the girl, she sounds like the type I'd go for, too.

Once I was set up for a date with a girl who was so uptight about the perfection of her looks, she pulled out her little mirror after she sneezed, to see if everything was still in order. I felt about as much sexual attraction for her as for my own mother, eventhough I'm sure she'd do well in photos.

Me, I mostly judge women by the shoes they wear. :um Since I have low self esteem, and generally look at the ground, anyway, it's the first thing I notice :lol


----------



## Mayflower 2000

Shauna maybe you're attracting the wrong guys by propping up your appearance? The personalities that you would like, and vise versa, maybe are the ones less likely to date you? Because other types of men may be more likely to confront you based on your physical attractiveness and/or manner of presenting yourself? Like because of your appearance you might attract more shallow guys who are particularily fond of your looks but are looking for some other type of personality to go with it.

If I'm making any sense. I might not be. :sas


----------



## nubly

Loner said:


> I agree that looks are important, but there's no agreement on what's attractive. As you described the girl, she sounds like the type I'd go for, too.


im into the 'plain jane' or 'girl next door' look. i think a lot of women over do it with the makeup


----------



## Kelly

Gumaro said:


> Loner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that looks are important, but there's no agreement on what's attractive. As you described the girl, she sounds like the type I'd go for, too.
> 
> 
> 
> im into the 'plain jane' or 'girl next door' look. i think a lot of women over do it with the makeup
Click to expand...

What if they look hideous without makeup? :afr


----------



## Shauna The Dead

well I'm not going to change my appearance just cause those guys are dumb & don't know what they want. that guy called himself "shallow" so it makes no sense he'd now go for some girl who doesn't care about her appearance. :stu 
i'm just not gonna date anyone anymore. i give up. people will never accept me, no matter what i do. i just accept that i'm meant to be alone forever. and i don't care anymore really. cause no matter what i do it's going to be the same old crap over & over. if i didn't wear makeup then they'd just call me ugly. that's the way my luck goes. and all you SA guys say you like plain girls who don't wear makeup. so that screws any chance of even finding a quiet/shy guy.


----------



## nubly

Kelly said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that looks are important, but there's no agreement on what's attractive. As you described the girl, she sounds like the type I'd go for, too.
> 
> 
> 
> im into the 'plain jane' or 'girl next door' look. i think a lot of women over do it with the makeup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if they look hideous without makeup? :afr
Click to expand...

let me answer this question with a question. there are some women that, IMO, they put too much importance on their looks. (the majority of) we as human beings look for a partner(s) that we'll be attracted to, be it physically, mentally or both. there has to be some type of attraction in order for a relationship to form. now about these women who put too much thought and time on their looks with makeup; what are they thinking about? that if they do not apply makeup as they do people wont be attracted to them? then how do they expect to sleep or shower, with makeup? applied correctly, makeup does make women look beautiful but this 'face' that women put on isnt going to be the reason why someone is with them


----------



## Kelly

Gumaro said:


> let me answer this question with a question. there are some women that, IMO, they put too much importance on their looks. (the majority of) we as human beings look for a partner(s) that we'll be attracted to, be it physically, mentally or both. there has to be some type of attraction in order for a relationship to form. now about these women who put too much thought and time on their looks with makeup; what are they thinking about? that if they do not apply makeup as they do people wont be attracted to them? then how do they expect to sleep or shower, with makeup? applied correctly, makeup does make women look beautiful but this 'face' that women put on isnt going to be the reason why someone is with them


For me, I have really dark circles around my eyes. I cover them up with makeup. I'm very pale and my eyelashes are blonde, so the contrast is really apparent. I've had roommates tell me that my mascara was smeared around my eyes after I'd washed my makeup off and there was no mascara left at all.

My current boyfriend and I are long past the point of me caring about the stupid things. But for *years* I wouldn't go anywhere without makeup. Now, I'll just go to some places without any and I always think I get strange looks from people. I won't go to class without it. I had problems with my eyes last week due to sinuses and I didn't wear all of my makeup, but I still refused to go out with cover-up.

I think if I met a guy without the makeup on and didn't ease him into the process ("Oh, by the way, I've got dark circles, so when I come out without makeup on, don't think my mascara is smeared.") then there's no way he'd give me a second look...


----------



## sprinter

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> but she's probably really outgoing and talks non-stop so I guess that's all he cares about. But he did seem kinda shallow so it seems odd he would be with someone like that... people are weird.


How is it shallow to want to be around someone who you find attractive and *not* shallow to want to be around someone who you find entertaining? It's all selfish isn't it? I really don't see why putting more importance on personality is less shallow. So one person likes to be around people they find attractive while another likes to be around people who entertain them. Same thing.


----------



## Mayflower 2000

About makeup, I guess it's different for everyone. Almost every woman I've known personally looked better to me without makeup. One particular friend, always wore plenty, and one day we hung out early morning just after she woke up, before makeup or anything. Looked as if she just rolled out of bed, and she never looked more beautiful.



sprinter said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> 
> but she's probably really outgoing and talks non-stop so I guess that's all he cares about. But he did seem kinda shallow so it seems odd he would be with someone like that... people are weird.
> 
> 
> 
> How is it shallow to want to be around someone who you find attractive and *not* shallow to want to be around someone who you find entertaining? It's all selfish isn't it? I really don't see why putting more importance on personality is less shallow. So one person likes to be around people they find attractive while another likes to be around people who entertain them. Same thing.
Click to expand...

from answers.com:



> shal·low (shăl'ō) pronunciation
> adj., -er, -est.
> 
> 1. Measuring little from bottom to top or surface; lacking physical depth.
> 2. *Lacking depth of intellect, emotion, or knowledge: "This is a shallow parody of America" (Lloyd Rose).*


Generally, looking at someone and considering them attractive doesn't require much thought at all. Especially when compared to being entertained by the person.


----------



## sprinter

Mayflower 2000 said:


> About makeup, I guess it's different for everyone. Almost every woman I've known personally looked better to me without makeup. One particular friend, always wore plenty, and one day we hung out early morning just after she woke up, before makeup or anything. Looked as if she just rolled out of bed, and she never looked more beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> sprinter said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Little Miss Scare-All":8675a]but she's probably really outgoing and talks non-stop so I guess that's all he cares about. But he did seem kinda shallow so it seems odd he would be with someone like that... people are weird.
> 
> 
> 
> How is it shallow to want to be around someone who you find attractive and *not* shallow to want to be around someone who you find entertaining? It's all selfish isn't it? I really don't see why putting more importance on personality is less shallow. So one person likes to be around people they find attractive while another likes to be around people who entertain them. Same thing.
Click to expand...

from answers.com:



> shal·low (shallow) pronunciation
> adj., -er, -est.
> 
> 1. Measuring little from bottom to top or surface; lacking physical depth.
> 2. *Lacking depth of intellect, emotion, or knowledge: "This is a shallow parody of America" (Lloyd Rose).*


Generally, looking at someone and considering them attractive doesn't require much thought at all. Especially when compared to being entertained by the person.[/quote:8675a]

I guess I tend to equate a shallow person as a selfish one but in any case I find that there's not much thought or intelligence involved in what most people find entertaining these days anyway. When most people talk about a good personality they mean charming or fun, they are not talking about intellect, well maybe being witty is a part of being intelligent but you either have it or you don't just like physical attractiveness. Valuing one over they other doesn't make you a better person. Someone could be very attractive and have a boring personality yet still have better character than a less attractive person with a fun personality.


----------



## Loner

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> i'm just not gonna date anyone anymore. i give up. people will never accept me, no matter what i do. i just accept that i'm meant to be alone forever. and i don't care anymore really.


If you succeed in pulling that off, you may actually meet someone who really fits, because you're no longer trying to conform to what you think they want, but have the freedom to be utterly yourself. I wish I had the balls to do that.


----------



## Mayflower 2000

sprinter said:


> I guess I tend to equate a shallow person as a selfish one but in any case I find that there's not much thought or intelligence involved in what most people find entertaining these days anyway. When most people talk about a good personality they mean charming or fun, they are not talking about intellect, well maybe being witty is a part of being intelligent but you either have it or you don't just like physical attractiveness. Valuing one over they other doesn't make you a better person. Someone could be very attractive and have a boring personality yet still have better character than a less attractive person with a fun personality.


Being selfish and being shallow are still different things. 
Regardless of whether a person's charm or fun is mentally simplistic, it's still more intellectually complex than their looks. And thus, things like charm, intellect, wit, personality, etc are less shallow interests compared to interest in physical attractiveness.


----------



## sprinter

Mayflower 2000 said:


> sprinter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I tend to equate a shallow person as a selfish one but in any case I find that there's not much thought or intelligence involved in what most people find entertaining these days anyway. When most people talk about a good personality they mean charming or fun, they are not talking about intellect, well maybe being witty is a part of being intelligent but you either have it or you don't just like physical attractiveness. Valuing one over they other doesn't make you a better person. Someone could be very attractive and have a boring personality yet still have better character than a less attractive person with a fun personality.
> 
> 
> 
> Being selfish and being shallow are still different things.
> Regardless of whether a person's charm or fun is mentally simplistic, it's still more intellectually complex than their looks. And thus, things like charm, intellect, wit, personality, etc are less shallow interests compared to interest in physical attractiveness.
Click to expand...

That's just an opinion. Appreciating beauty in nature or art or music is not shallow. Looking at something attractive can be mentally stimulating. Putting too much emphasis on personality and how much fun it is to be around someone is not very deep. That's why young people are generally considered shallow.

I'm not defending those who place too much value on looks over things like honesty and integrity, I just don't like the superior attitude of some people who think they are so great because they place more value on a person's personality over looks.


----------



## brokenlight

I have a question that has been bothering me,

Do guys pick up on when a girl is feeling insecure, unattractive, and unsure of herself? If you do, how do you tell that? It seems like guys notice that even if I try to hide it. I also notice I don't get treated as well when I feel like that.

So I guess it's a couple of questions, do you notice things like that and what gives it away, and also, if you notice this about her, would you lose interest in her? I have been feeling down lately and I am struggling with this. Thanks.


----------



## njodis

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



brokenlight said:


> I have a question that has been bothering me,
> 
> Do guys pick up on when a girl is feeling insecure, unattractive, and unsure of herself? If you do, how do you tell that? It seems like guys notice that even if I try to hide it. I also notice I don't get treated as well when I feel like that.
> 
> So I guess it's a couple of questions, do you notice things like that and what gives it away, and also, if you notice this about her, would you lose interest in her? I have been feeling down lately and I am struggling with this. Thanks.


Well, of course you might be treated differently if you are feeling that way. It would be the exact same for a guy, too, or anyone else on the planet. I know that when I'm feeling that way, I tend to act differently; more aloof, less willing to talk (and I don't talk much to begin with) etc. It's not hard to pick up on someone that's feeling that way.

Having said that, no, it probably wouldn't make me lose interest in her. Maybe because I know exactly what it's like.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

sprinter said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> 
> but she's probably really outgoing and talks non-stop so I guess that's all he cares about. But he did seem kinda shallow so it seems odd he would be with someone like that... people are weird.
> 
> 
> 
> How is it shallow to want to be around someone who you find attractive and *not* shallow to want to be around someone who you find entertaining? It's all selfish isn't it? I really don't see why putting more importance on personality is less shallow. So one person likes to be around people they find attractive while another likes to be around people who entertain them. Same thing.
Click to expand...

but this guy seemed to want somebody entertaining AND very attractive. BOTH.



justlistening said:


> Don't worry about that. From what I have seen in those pictures with your friend, your 'daily make-up' appears very natural and it would never be an issue for me. Although I do prefer girls who are also comfortable wearing no make-up, but on the other hand, during certain special private occasions I don't wanna be the only one with dramatic eyeshadow on my face either ...
> 
> I'll never say that girls look better without any make-up, cause I think whoever masters the art will always know how to get that little extra out of it. Just remember that less is often more and please ladies, don't use a fond de teint to try and get a darker skin colour, that must be one of the worst things a woman can do make-up wise.


I was wearing alot of makeup that day, it was probably just the lighting that made it seem like I wasn't wearing as much... and because it was hotter than hell outside it probably mostly melted off.


----------



## Mayflower 2000

sprinter said:


> That's just an opinion. Appreciating beauty in nature or art or music is not shallow. Looking at something attractive can be mentally stimulating.


That's something completely different. Art and nature isn't what the discussion is about, but rather human appearance... which is much more simplistic compared to art and nature. And even with visuals, nobody cares to look at a painting all day like a shallow person cares to look at an attractive person while interacting with them.



> Putting too much emphasis on personality and how much fun it is to be around someone is not very deep.


It's a lot deeper than putting too much emphasis on physical appearance, which most likely could and probably has been scientifically proven to require less thought.



> That's why young people are generally considered shallow.


They're considered shallow because they're stigmatized, misunderstood, and manipulated regularily in day to day life. There is no real factual basis on youth being more or less shallow than any other group.



> I'm not defending those who place too much value on looks over things like honesty and integrity, I just don't like the superior attitude of some people who think they are so great because they place more value on a person's personality over looks.


Did you notice that in this thread? I havent :stu


----------



## sprinter

Mayflower 2000 said:


> sprinter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you notice that in this thread? I havent :stu
Click to expand...

No I wasn't referring to anything in this thread or anyone on this board. Little Miss Scare-All was dumped it seems for a girl who was not as physically attractive apparently for a girl who has a more outgoing personality. I simply think someone who places too much value on superfluous personality traits is in no way a better person than one who places too much value on looks. You disagree so be it, no problem to each his own. We can argue about the meaning of *shallow* all day long but it's pointless. I don't really care that much. I still believe what I believe. I would not for instance upgrade this famous quote by Martin Luther King JR...

"I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their *character*r. " to..
I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their *personality*. :no


----------



## PlayerOffGames

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



brokenlight said:


> if you notice this about her, would you lose interest in her?


no...i find that very attractive


----------



## sprinter

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



moksha said:


> brokenlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you notice this about her, would you lose interest in her?
> 
> 
> 
> no...i find that very attractive
Click to expand...

 :ditto


----------



## FreeSoul

If my girl was depressed would change my interest in her?

No. I know well enough that everyone has their bad days, I have my share of mine and would do my best to understand and help. I would expect the same from them if I'm depressed.


----------



## brokenlight

Thanks, guys. I am mainly confused about how someone can tell I am feeling these things when I am trying my best to hide it and appear normal. I don't think I am talking less or acting different, but maybe I am. :stu


----------



## nubly

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



justlistening said:


> I'll never say that girls look better without any make-up, cause I think whoever masters the art will always know how to get that little extra out of it. Just remember that less is often more and please ladies, don't use a fond de teint to try and get a darker skin colour, that must be one of the worst things a woman can do make-up wise.


yes unfortunately the majority of women who dont believe in 'less is more' dont know how to apply makeup well and it only ends up looking ridiculous


----------



## SilentProphet

111 replies? LOL guys i made this as a joke topic! STOP IT


----------



## FreeSoul

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



SilentProphet said:


> 111 replies? LOL guys i made this as a joke topic! STOP IT


Hey I like answering questions... and maybe some girls are actually learning something from this...

Ask away.


----------



## SilentProphet

Oh, well as long as people are asking serious questions thats cool! I'm not going back and reading through all it though. :fall


----------



## scairy

Girls don't need questions answered. Us guys seem to ask questions more frequently to either 
1. make ourselves feel better 
or 
2. looking for an excuse as to why we have no significant other or friends


----------



## vicente

I guess due to most of them having relationship experience (which may or may not be bad experiences), they learn the answers to the questions that we lonesome guys need to explicitly ask.

another funny thing I noticed is that guys post "looking for a female friend, no guys please" just as often as women do. Actually, guys and girls often post "Friend wanted", which when most guys post, means "guys and girls welcome, but it would be supernice if a girl responded", and when most girls post, means "girls welcome but i forgot to make it explicit that I don't want any guys"


----------



## barnabas

.tontahw dna slrig gnidnatsrednu dna slrig htiw dessesbo erom tsuj era syug kniht I

yes .gniyonna eb ot dna ssenevislupmi ym lortnoc ot siht ekil gnipyt trats ot gniog m'I)


----------



## mserychic

barnabas said:


> yes .gniyonna eb ot dna ssenevislupmi ym lortnoc ot siht ekil gnipyt trats ot gniog m'I)


:b !emosewa ahahah


----------



## dez

barnabas said:


> .tontahw dna slrig gnidnatsrednu dna slrig htiw dessesbo erom tsuj era syug kniht I


Could be a part of it (reading that made my eyes hurt, lol). It's not that we don't need answers but we don't obsess over it like some of the males do. :stu


----------



## Atticus

barnabas said:


> .tontahw dna slrig gnidnatsrednu dna slrig htiw dessesbo erom tsuj era syug kniht I
> 
> yes .gniyonna eb ot dna ssenevislupmi ym lortnoc ot siht ekil gnipyt trats ot gniog m'I)


 :yes deyonna yldlim m'I


----------



## nubly

Atticus said:


> barnabas said:
> 
> 
> 
> .tontahw dna slrig gnidnatsrednu dna slrig htiw dessesbo erom tsuj era syug kniht I
> 
> yes .gniyonna eb ot dna ssenevislupmi ym lortnoc ot siht ekil gnipyt trats ot gniog m'I)
> 
> 
> 
> :yes deyonna yldlim m'I
Click to expand...

!!!ti pots os ginyas era syug uoy tahw daer tnac i


----------



## omgnoudidnt

:lol oot em


----------



## scairy

dez said:


> barnabas said:
> 
> 
> 
> .tontahw dna slrig gnidnatsrednu dna slrig htiw dessesbo erom tsuj era syug kniht I
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a part of it (reading that made my eyes hurt, lol). It's not that we don't need answers but we don't obsess over it like some of the males do. :stu
Click to expand...

The males obsess on here because a good 90% of us can't get a date :b 
I'm guessing about 40%-50% of the girls have had some dating experience.


----------



## vicente

I agree. If I had a date or had a woman show interest in me in my 22 years, I don't think I'd care as much as I do now. I don't think most women here and everywhere else understand the helplessness.


----------



## barnabas

.noos emit yna egnahc lliw noitautis ym (!ytsedom ton si sith) kool evitcarttanu ylhgih ym htiw dna ecneirepxe gnitad on yletulosba evah I

.gnihtemos ro ...tnaw syug tahw gniyrrow deppots fo dnik tsuj ev'I tnemtraped taht ni noitatcepxe on ot rewol gnivah yb sseug I

((.meht gnidaer troffe hcum sa dneps lla'y epoh I) :fall .secnetnes owt esoht etirw ot _reverof _koot tI)


----------



## FreeSoul

Might want to take a break from that. Your grammar is starting to falter... and you misspelled a word.


----------



## dez

scairy said:


> dez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barnabas said:
> 
> 
> 
> .tontahw dna slrig gnidnatsrednu dna slrig htiw dessesbo erom tsuj era syug kniht I
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a part of it (reading that made my eyes hurt, lol). It's not that we don't need answers but we don't obsess over it like some of the males do. :stu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The males obsess on here because a good 90% of us can't get a date :b
> I'm guessing about 40%-50% of the girls have had some dating experience.
Click to expand...

As a female who's had zero dating experience, reading things like this is extremely frustrating. Just because we don't whine about it as much doesn't mean we don't suffer.


----------



## LostinReverie

dez said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barnabas said:
> 
> 
> 
> .tontahw dna slrig gnidnatsrednu dna slrig htiw dessesbo erom tsuj era syug kniht I
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a part of it (reading that made my eyes hurt, lol). It's not that we don't need answers but we don't obsess over it like some of the males do. :stu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The males obsess on here because a good 90% of us can't get a date :b
> I'm guessing about 40%-50% of the girls have had some dating experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a female who's had zero dating experience, reading things like this is extremely frustrating. Just because we don't whine about it as much doesn't mean we don't suffer.
Click to expand...

:ditto

except I do whine about it.


----------



## Prodigal Son

In fairness, although it is 2007 the man is usually expected to make the first move and initiate interest, this leaves you extremely vulnerable to rejection.


----------



## nubly

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



barnabas said:


> .noos emit yna egnahc lliw noitautis ym (!ytsedom ton si sith) kool evitcarttanu ylhgih ym htiw dna ecneirepxe gnitad on yletulosba evah I
> 
> .gnihtemos ro ...tnaw syug tahw gniyrrow deppots fo dnik tsuj ev'I tnemtraped taht ni noitatcepxe on ot rewol gnivah yb sseug I
> 
> ((.meht gnidaer troffe hcum sa dneps lla'y epoh I) :fall .secnetnes owt esoht etirw ot _reverof _koot tI)


!! meht gindaer neve era yeht fi

sdrawkcab meht ypoc and yltcerroc meht epyt tsuj .meht etirw ot ysae sti

enoemos htiw gnineppah ti ees i os ytilanosrep nuf a evah ouy .egnahc lliw noitautis eruoy dias uoy ,yaw eht yb


----------



## GTI79

dez said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barnabas said:
> 
> 
> 
> .tontahw dna slrig gnidnatsrednu dna slrig htiw dessesbo erom tsuj era syug kniht I
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a part of it (reading that made my eyes hurt, lol). It's not that we don't need answers but we don't obsess over it like some of the males do. :stu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The males obsess on here because a good 90% of us can't get a date :b
> I'm guessing about 40%-50% of the girls have had some dating experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a female who's had zero dating experience, reading things like this is extremely frustrating. Just because we don't whine about it as much doesn't mean we don't suffer.
Click to expand...

I dunno why but i find that funny. :lol


----------



## njodis

Of course us guys whine about it. I mean, whining and self-pity are two of the most effective ways to attract a woman, right?

er, right?

Come on, ladies. Back me up here.

Maybe I've had it wrong all along.


----------



## LostinReverie

Prodigal Son said:


> In fairness, although it is 2007 the man is usually expected to make the first move and initiate interest, this leaves you extremely vulnerable to rejection.


 :lol

You actually think you have it worse? Please. The male even has an ego when it comes to who is worse off. Your opportunity for dating is a thousand times greater than a woman who is unattractive.


----------



## omgnoudidnt

I don't see anything wrong with the statement he wrote. He is correct in that the males are usually expected to make the first move, and he's also correct in that it leaves them vulnerable to rejection. He isn't saying anything about how bad off women have it. And how can you know what his chances are to get a date compared to an unattractive woman? There are a lot of different factors that come into play.


----------



## GTI79

LostInReverie said:


> Prodigal Son said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fairness, although it is 2007 the man is usually expected to make the first move and initiate interest, this leaves you extremely vulnerable to rejection.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol
> 
> You actually think you have it worse? Please. The male even has an ego when it comes to who is worse off. Your opportunity for dating is a thousand times greater than a woman who is unattractive.
Click to expand...

Sorry but beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I've seen some butt *** ugly women who are dating/married.

I'm still going with the SA guys have a harder time find someone that a girl.

My ex has SA along with a host of other issues. We've been seperated for over 3 years. She hasn't been single for longer than a week all she has to do get a date/relationship is just stand there and let any guy who walks by hit on her and ask her out.

me on the other hand can't even begin to get anything off the ground casue why? Guy's have to make the first move and a guy who isn't assertive, bold...etc ain't gonna go no where.


----------



## mserychic

Congratulations! This is the 1 billionth who has it worst thread! :banana


----------



## LostinReverie

GTI79 said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prodigal Son said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fairness, although it is 2007 the man is usually expected to make the first move and initiate interest, this leaves you extremely vulnerable to rejection.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol
> 
> You actually think you have it worse? Please. The male even has an ego when it comes to who is worse off. Your opportunity for dating is a thousand times greater than a woman who is unattractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I've seen some butt *** ugly women who are dating/married.
> 
> I'm still going with the SA guys have a harder time find someone that a girl.
> 
> My ex has SA along with a host of other issues. We've been seperated for over 3 years. She hasn't been single for longer than a week all she has to do get a date/relationship is just stand there and let any guy who walks by hit on her and ask her out.
> 
> me on the other hand can't even begin to get anything off the ground casue why? Guy's have to make the first move and a guy who isn't assertive, bold...etc ain't gonna go no where.
Click to expand...

You have an ex?

There goes your theory.

The unattractive girl doesn't get anywhere either. And we appear strange if we try to make a move. So we're stuck. At least it's socially acceptable for you to make a move, whether it fails or not.

Here's how it goes:

regular/attractive female
regular/attractive male
unattractive male
unattractive female

And you may place the exceptions wherever the hell they want to be.


----------



## GTI79

LostInReverie said:


> GTI79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prodigal Son said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fairness, although it is 2007 the man is usually expected to make the first move and initiate interest, this leaves you extremely vulnerable to rejection.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol
> 
> You actually think you have it worse? Please. The male even has an ego when it comes to who is worse off. Your opportunity for dating is a thousand times greater than a woman who is unattractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I've seen some butt *** ugly women who are dating/married.
> 
> I'm still going with the SA guys have a harder time find someone that a girl.
> 
> My ex has SA along with a host of other issues. We've been seperated for over 3 years. She hasn't been single for longer than a week all she has to do get a date/relationship is just stand there and let any guy who walks by hit on her and ask her out.
> 
> me on the other hand can't even begin to get anything off the ground casue why? Guy's have to make the first move and a guy who isn't assertive, bold...etc ain't gonna go no where.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have an ex?
> 
> There goes your theory.
> 
> The unattractive girl doesn't get anywhere either. And we appear strange if we try to make a move. So we're stuck. At least it's socially acceptable for you to make a move, whether it fails or not.
> 
> Here's how it goes:
> 
> regular/attractive female
> regular/attractive male
> unattractive male
> unattractive female
> 
> And you may place the exceptions wherever the hell they want to be.
Click to expand...

you missed my first line, go back and re-read it.


----------



## LostinReverie

Nope, I didn't. You just missed my last sentence.

Beauty is in the eye of society. There are definitely people who are unattractive to all and being a part of that group, I know what it's like.


----------



## Loner

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



mserychic said:


> Congratulations! This is the 1 billionth who has it worst thread! :banana


Let the majority decide, I say!

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/whos-got-it-worse-t68319.html

Oh, never mind. It's not allowed.


----------



## njodis

I'm not going to try to dispute anyone's claims here, because I really have no idea how hard is is for an ugly girl _or_ guy to get a date.

I do, however, know one thing. When you have the level of social anxiety that myself and a lot of people here do, you aren't getting a date whether you have a penis or not. :b

Can we at least agree on that? :lol


----------



## nubly

in an agressive thread like this, you have to ask yourself:

what would freud say?


----------



## Prodigal Son

LostInReverie said:


> You actually think you have it worse? Please. The male even has an ego when it comes to who is worse off. Your opportunity for dating is a thousand times greater than a woman who is unattractive.


Interesting post, do you have issues and harbor hatred towards men?


----------



## Prodigal Son

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



mserychic said:


> Congratulations! This is the 1 billionth who has it worst thread! :banana


It seems like anything can spark it, I'm not even sure men have it the "worst" or anything, as if that is something to argue about, just in specific situations (like the bar) I can relate to the whole 'making first move, I'm awkward' bit.

I'm sure there are girls who can relate to never being approached and that leaves them in an awkward situation as well, especially when it is generally more expected for a guy to make the move.


----------



## GTI79

LostInReverie said:


> Nope, I didn't. You just missed my last sentence.
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of society. There are definitely people who are unattractive to all and being a part of that group, I know what it's like.


As much as I would like to keep this discussion going with you, I can see that you are pretty much dead set in your ways of thinking. (putting it nicely) So there's no point in trying show you the reality that is.

Not to mention they don't like people having any type of debate on this forum that could get a little heated.

Thank you and have a nice day. 8)


----------



## GTI79

Prodigal Son said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You actually think you have it worse? Please. The male even has an ego when it comes to who is worse off. Your opportunity for dating is a thousand times greater than a woman who is unattractive.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting post, do you have issues and harbor hatred towards men?
Click to expand...

Walk away, just walk away. :lol


----------



## LostinReverie

GTI79 said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I didn't. You just missed my last sentence.
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of society. There are definitely people who are unattractive to all and being a part of that group, I know what it's like.
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I would like to keep this discussion going with you, I can see that you are pretty much dead set in your ways of thinking. (putting it nicely) So there's no point in trying show you the reality that is.
> 
> Not to mention they don't like people having any type of debate on this forum that could get a little heated.
> 
> Thank you and have a nice day. 8)
Click to expand...

I will let you believe what you want, but it is not reality.


----------



## Futures

njodis said:


> When you have the level of social anxiety that myself and a lot of people here do, you aren't getting a date whether you have a penis or not. :b
> 
> Can we at least agree on that? :lol


Yes.

A lot of it depends on the situation a person is in. If someone has SA as bad as mine and barely leaves the house, then it really doesn't matter if they're male or female. The bottom line is they will not be able to get a date.

As for the girls that claim they are ugly. Have any of you ever attempted to change your appearance to make yourselves more desirable? Girls have so many options at their finger tips for altering their appearance. I'm always amazed when I see some show on TV where they take some boyish looking girl and do a makeover....give her girly clothes, a new hairdo, exercise, and apply makeup. They go from ugly to hot. You can't changes the genes you've been given, but you can certainly make the most of what you've got. I don't believe anyone should ever be less than a 5 if they put forth effort to truly look good. Same goes for guys.

With that said, if a male and female, both with SA, go out to a bar, and the female is "making the most of what shes got" appearance wise, then yes I think they have it much easier than guys. See, even if a guy is decent looking, we still won't get approached by women. So we have to deal with that and also figure out a way to initiate.


----------



## FreeSoul

I miss the purpose of this thread...


----------



## LostinReverie

Ummm... never mind.


----------



## njodis

Just say it.

You know you wanna. :lol


----------



## LostinReverie

Eh.

Although Prodigal Son doesn't like me all that much, his comment pacified me.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



Prodigal Son said:


> I'm sure there are girls who can relate to never being approached and that leaves them in an awkward situation as well, especially when it is generally more expected for a guy to make the move.


I'm never approached. If it wasn't for the internet or being set up with somebody's friend or being set up with somebody somebody else knows, I would have NEVER been in a relationship. Period.


----------



## Prodigal Son

LostInReverie said:


> Eh.
> 
> Although Prodigal Son doesn't like me all that much, his comment pacified me.


What? No, I don't dislike you at all. I hardly know thee!


----------



## LostinReverie

nm


----------



## scairy

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> [quote="Prodigal Son":ece57]
> I'm sure there are girls who can relate to never being approached and that leaves them in an awkward situation as well, especially when it is generally more expected for a guy to make the move.


I'm never approached. If it wasn't for the internet or being set up with somebody's friend or being set up with somebody somebody else knows, I would have NEVER been in a relationship. Period.[/quote:ece57]

That's because sa tells the guys you don't want to be. You combine your looks with the outer perception that says you don't want to be bothered and you aren't going to have many guys try due to intimidation 

There are advantages of being the girl. If I was a girl and never approached at least I'd be leaving it up to the guy to decide if he is interested. Being the guy I always feel I'm kind of forcing myself on the girl. If I was a girl I'd know I was undesired because someone would have asked me on a date whether it be online or in person if they really liked me. As a guy you never know. You could be a good looking guy, you could be a good match but you screwed up on that first approach and in turn were turn down. As a guy you don't know if you should attribute lack of success to being unable to get past that first approach or if you really are not desired.

And then the other confusing thing is girls will make comments but you never know if they're doing it to make you feel good or whether they truly mean what they are saying. I've had a few make positive comments about me as a person but don't know whether they mean it. (None of this is directed at you ofcourse  I know what you think)


----------



## scairy

dez said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barnabas said:
> 
> 
> 
> .tontahw dna slrig gnidnatsrednu dna slrig htiw dessesbo erom tsuj era syug kniht I
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a part of it (reading that made my eyes hurt, lol). It's not that we don't need answers but we don't obsess over it like some of the males do. :stu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The males obsess on here because a good 90% of us can't get a date :b
> I'm guessing about 40%-50% of the girls have had some dating experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a female who's had zero dating experience, reading things like this is extremely frustrating. Just because we don't whine about it as much doesn't mean we don't suffer.
Click to expand...

Yeah it's frustrating. And I didn't say all girls have dating experience I just said more women on here have gotten further relationshipwise than guys which explains why guys are constantly making threads asking girls questions.


----------



## scairy

LostInReverie said:


> Prodigal Son said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fairness, although it is 2007 the man is usually expected to make the first move and initiate interest, this leaves you extremely vulnerable to rejection.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol
> 
> You actually think you have it worse? Please. The male even has an ego when it comes to who is worse off. Your opportunity for dating is a thousand times greater than a woman who is unattractive.
Click to expand...

If you define asking a girl out as having more opportunity then yes you are correct. For a normal guy this statement would be true. Take a guy with sa and he is in the same position as a girl waiting around for a girl to talk to him to show interest because more than likely his self-esteem is pathetically low and doesn't want to suffer another painful hit. Girls on the otherhand wait for the guy whether they have sa or not. The guy is supposed to make the move making their shot at conversation better along with a slight edge in getting a date. Not saying it will result in a life long love for the girl but at least pinch of experience down relationship road. And again I'm not saying this is true for all women but as a generalization.


----------



## scairy

FreeSoul said:


> I miss the purpose of this thread...


I believe it was to try and make guys feel better by supporting the idea that girls have questions about guys when really most don't. Most aren't dieing to know or ask all kinds of questions. Funny really.


----------



## scairy

LostInReverie said:


> GTI79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prodigal Son said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fairness, although it is 2007 the man is usually expected to make the first move and initiate interest, this leaves you extremely vulnerable to rejection.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol
> 
> You actually think you have it worse? Please. The male even has an ego when it comes to who is worse off. Your opportunity for dating is a thousand times greater than a woman who is unattractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I've seen some butt *** ugly women who are dating/married.
> 
> I'm still going with the SA guys have a harder time find someone that a girl.
> 
> My ex has SA along with a host of other issues. We've been seperated for over 3 years. She hasn't been single for longer than a week all she has to do get a date/relationship is just stand there and let any guy who walks by hit on her and ask her out.
> 
> me on the other hand can't even begin to get anything off the ground casue why? Guy's have to make the first move and a guy who isn't assertive, bold...etc ain't gonna go no where.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have an ex?
> 
> There goes your theory.
> 
> The unattractive girl doesn't get anywhere either. And we appear strange if we try to make a move. So we're stuck. At least it's socially acceptable for you to make a move, whether it fails or not.
> 
> Here's how it goes:
> 
> regular/attractive female
> regular/attractive male
> unattractive male
> unattractive female
> 
> And you may place the exceptions wherever the hell they want to be.
Click to expand...

Unless an unattractive guy has some positive attribute he is stuck as well. If he is rich he can get an attractive girl or if he is famous because his personality will be seen by all and may attract women. but if he is an everyday normal guy but unattractive there are a lot of girls that would put up a boarder immediately not hearing anything he had to say even if he had a great personality. Maybe this is just in CA though. I'm sure he can find a girl that by society's standard is unattractive and be with her. Now I think an unattractive girl could find an unattractive guy but I will admit that this would be a little tougher because that whole waiting for a guy to ask her would screw her over.

I will say one advantage women have is makeup. I might have to start using it :b Once the girl found out i was using it i'd be kicked to the curb, lol


----------



## vicente

Another thing is that the population of guys in society is very diverse in preference and personality, whereas the population of women is less diverse, esp. in the types of guys they find attractive (it seems like at least 98% MUST have a confident guy, no matter how tall or short, old or young, fat or skinny, confident or unconfident, outgoing or shy, smart or dumb the girl is). Not saying this is due to their biology, but because of intense social pressure for women to conform to the norm that isn't as strong for men.

What I'm saying is that it's hard to say that any woman is universally "ugly". Just type in BBW in a search engine and you'll find millions of guys who only date overweight women. There are guys who love women that are amputees, women that are over 50, etc. There is always someone out there if you are a woman. Now on the other hand if you're a guy and you're not self-confident and don't fit the protector role, well, face it: You're universally ugly to virtually every woman and will never get a date.

Excuse my bitterness, I might delete this post once I'm out of this dark mood.


----------



## LostinReverie

vicente said:


> Another thing is that the population of guys in society is very diverse in preference and personality, whereas the population of women is less diverse, esp. in the types of guys they find attractive (it seems like at least 98% MUST have a confident guy, no matter how tall or short, old or young, fat or skinny, confident or unconfident, outgoing or shy, smart or dumb the girl is). Not saying this is due to their biology, but because of intense social pressure for women to conform to the norm that isn't as strong for men.
> 
> What I'm saying is that it's hard to say that any woman is universally "ugly". Just type in BBW in a search engine and you'll find millions of guys who only date overweight women. There are guys who love women that are amputees, women that are over 50, etc. There is always someone out there if you are a woman. Now on the other hand if you're a guy and you're not self-confident and don't fit the protector role, well, face it: You're universally ugly to virtually every woman and will never get a date.
> 
> Excuse my bitterness, I might delete this post once I'm out of this dark mood.


I disagree with every statement. There is not someone "always out there" for a woman (If you were ever unfortunate enough to meet me you would understand). Yes there are fetishes but these include a very small minority of the public. 98% of guys MUST have what intense social pressure tells them is an "attractive" girl.


----------



## scairy

LostInReverie said:


> vicente said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing is that the population of guys in society is very diverse in preference and personality, whereas the population of women is less diverse, esp. in the types of guys they find attractive (it seems like at least 98% MUST have a confident guy, no matter how tall or short, old or young, fat or skinny, confident or unconfident, outgoing or shy, smart or dumb the girl is). Not saying this is due to their biology, but because of intense social pressure for women to conform to the norm that isn't as strong for men.
> 
> What I'm saying is that it's hard to say that any woman is universally "ugly". Just type in BBW in a search engine and you'll find millions of guys who only date overweight women. There are guys who love women that are amputees, women that are over 50, etc. There is always someone out there if you are a woman. Now on the other hand if you're a guy and you're not self-confident and don't fit the protector role, well, face it: You're universally ugly to virtually every woman and will never get a date.
> 
> Excuse my bitterness, I might delete this post once I'm out of this dark mood.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with every statement. There is not someone "always out there" for a woman (If you were ever unfortunate enough to meet me you would understand). Yes there are fetishes but these include a very small minority of the public. 98% of guys MUST have what intense social pressure tells them is an "attractive" girl.
Click to expand...

Here :hug no strings attached  Here's an interesting statistic. Not anywhere near directly tied to your statement but. Stats say when women get breast implants it's not due to pressure from their partner or guys. It's their own desire. Stats show that most guys prefer natural breasts. Go figure. They say most women even those in relationships get them to get attention from guys in general. Talk about a miscommunication between the sexes.


----------



## nubly

[quote="LostInReverie"
98% of guys MUST have what intense social pressure tells them is an "attractive" girl.[/quote]
thats so incorrect


----------



## LostinReverie

No it's not. I'm not talking about barbie dolls here or anorexics. I'm just talking about your average pretty girl. When guys think "woman" they think:




























Then there are women who do not fit into society's norm who are thought of as "unattractive":










(sorry Rosie)


----------



## nubly

everybody has different views on who is attractive. out of all those pictures you posted, i only find one of those girls attractive. you dont have to be an attractive person to be in a relationship. you just need a good personality


----------



## LostinReverie

That is not true, but it isn't something I would expect you to understand.


----------



## scairy

LostInReverie said:


> That is not true, but it isn't something I would expect you to understand.


You could look like that if you wanted. Perhaps you don't want to conform. I will say there are a lot of cookie cutter girls where I live. Especially high school or just out of highschool. They all have their hair the same way dress the same way. It's crazy.


----------



## LostinReverie

Plastic surgery is much too expensive


----------



## scairy

LostInReverie said:


> Plastic surgery is much too expensive


Oh please, lol, I'm not even in that industry and I can tell you could look like them :b Whether you want to put in the time and effort is another thing. I've seen how long some girls take to get ready; not saying it's quck and easy but you can go through this ritual if you wanted. You can have your hair colored styled go to the mall where experts in makeup can tell you what works best for your skin etc.


----------



## LostinReverie

Thanks bud.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



LostInReverie said:


> No it's not. I'm not talking about barbie dolls here or anorexics. I'm just talking about your average pretty girl. When guys think "woman" they think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there are women who do not fit into society's norm who are thought of as "unattractive":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry Rosie)


I think Rosie is prettier than most of those other girls you posted pics of. :b lol


----------



## Classified

Rosie's attitude is what makes her unattractive. Any of those girls could be unattractive if they have a bad attitude and puts down other people.

There is more to forming relationships with other people than just how they look. You are right that there is a threshold of attractiveness for whether or not you would want to get into a relationship with them. Everybody is different and has different preferences though. The girls I think are attractive are not always the same as my friends. In college, I liked blondes and brunettes, but my friend liked Asian and Latin girls with black hair. We are all different and can find different people attractive, that is allowed for both genders. It is just a game of trying to find someone you are attracted to and they are attracted to you as well, but there is more to it than just looks.

Attractiveness isn't the only criteria, and finding out things that you have in common with each other makes it less important. I would rather date a plain looking girl that I had a lot in common with than the barbie cheerleader girl that has nothing in common with me.

If I knew that any of these girls were computer geeks, who liked hiking, biking, and camping, hadn't been in a relationship before, was easy to talk to, fun to be around, and would like me the way I am.









She would be better than any of these girls*.
http://www.globalbeauties.com/coverage/ ... /swimpool/
*Assuming that none of them are computer geeks, like camping, and have no dating experience.


----------



## LostinReverie

Yes, people are attracted to different things but as I said there are those who are unattractive to all. Surely a good personality can override looks, but if you don't have the personality then you're screwed. 

And since when does Rosie have a bad attitude?


----------



## Prodigal Son

I have to admit, I don't find Rosie attractive because she is damn fat. I mean, I don't mind a little extra fat but I am pretty sure she is obese and it is a turn off. I'm sure there are some guys who find obese women attractive but they few and far between.


----------



## GTI79

http://www.m-w.com

*opinion*

Main Entry: opin·ion 
Pronunciation: &-'pin-y&n
Function: noun
Etymology: Middle English, from Anglo-French, from Latin opinion-, opinio, from opinari
1 a : a view, judgment, or appraisal formed in the mind about a particular matter b : APPROVAL, ESTEEM
*2 a : belief stronger than impression and less strong than positive knowledge b : a generally held view*
3 a : a formal expression of judgment or advice by an expert b : the formal expression (as by a judge, court, or referee) of the legal reasons and principles upon which a legal decision is based

http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/thesaurus?bo ... va=opinion

Entry Word: opinion

Function: noun
Text: 1 *an idea that is believed to be true or valid without positive knowledge* <my opinion is that such interference was unnecessary>

Synonyms belief, conviction, eye, feeling, judgment (or judgement), mind, notion, persuasion, sentiment, verdict, view 
Related Words say; impression, perception, take; attitude; *assumption, presumption*, presupposition; conclusion, decision, determination; deliverance, esteem, estimate, estimation; credence, credit, faith; concept, conception, idea, thought; position, stand; comment, observation, reflection, remark; conjecture, guess, hunch, hypothesis, surmise, theory; advice, recommendation, suggestion; angle, outlook, perspective, point of view, shoes, slant, standpoint, viewpoint


----------



## LostinReverie

I didn't realize we were arguing the definition of opinion, but if we were then you win. I have no problem with dictionaries.


----------



## Squizzy

I'm sure I could learn a lot from this but I can't think of any good questions :con Do guys like to be called pet names or is it annoying/insulting/emasculating (i.e. a name like Pickle :mushy)? I read this book called Self-Made Man where a woman dresses like a man and infiltrates the male world it was pretty interesting. Do men loose a bit of interest in a woman after they have sex with her for the first time?


----------



## GTI79

Nope, just wanted to clarify the meaning of it in case anyone forgot.
Seeing various statements made throughout this thread by different people believing that what they say is the 100% truth and everyone else is wrong.

That's all, just trying to help anyone who may have been mis-guided.


----------



## person86

LostInReverie said:


> 98% of guys MUST have what intense social pressure tells them is an "attractive" girl.


What social pressure?

I want an attractive girl because attractive girls turn me on.

Is that wrong?


----------



## LostinReverie

My opinions are 100% truth, but because they are opinions I am unable to prove them. Frustrating, really.


----------



## LostinReverie

person86 said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 98% of guys MUST have what intense social pressure tells them is an "attractive" girl.
> 
> 
> 
> What social pressure?
> 
> I want an attractive girl because attractive girls turn me on.
> 
> Is that wrong?
Click to expand...

No, darling. Go about your way.


----------



## GTI79

LostInReverie said:


> My opinions are 100% truth.


Yes that is quite frustrating. :con

Alright well this horse has been beaten well to death. Who has the next question?? opcorn


----------



## Inturmal

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



Squizzy said:


> Do guys like to be called pet names or is it annoying/insulting/emasculating (i.e. a name like Pickle :mushy)?


YES. and Pickle would be fine. :lol



Squizzy said:


> Do men loose a bit of interest in a woman after they have sex with her for the first time?


Not me. But then, I've only had sex with someone for the first time once, excluding oral, which definitely makes me _more_ interested.


----------



## nubly

Prodigal Son said:


> I have to admit, I don't find Rosie attractive because she is damn fat. I mean, I don't mind a little extra fat but I am pretty sure she is obese and it is a turn off. I'm sure there are some guys who find obese women attractive but they few and far between.


also, she is comparing a woman in her 40s vs women in their 20s


----------



## LostinReverie

That is true. Those first pics I kinda stole off photobucket, but I didn't want to insult "real" people (sorry again, Rosie) so I chose someone famous who is constantly belittled due to her appearance. She has real courage to stay in the public eye and continue to pursue her causes. I have a lot of respect for her.


----------



## LostinReverie

GTI79, did you change from a rabbit to a rabbit trap?


----------



## Volume

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



Squizzy said:


> Do men loose a bit of interest in a woman after they have sex with her for the first time?


Depends on what the guy is looking for in the first place.


----------



## Classified

LostInReverie said:


> Surely a good personality can override looks, but if you don't have the personality then you're screwed.
> 
> And since when does Rosie have a bad attitude?


It's not that hard to have a good personality. Just be nice, friendly, and compassionate towards others.

Rosie was fine when she had her own talk show, but when she got to the view, she became a male-bashing feminist and that isn't good. But I didn't watch the view, only small segments when I was at home and my Mom had it on. So maybe I only saw the bad parts.


----------



## FreeSoul

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



Squizzy said:


> I'm sure I could learn a lot from this but I can't think of any good questions :con Do guys like to be called pet names or is it annoying/insulting/emasculating (i.e. a name like Pickle :mushy)? I read this book called Self-Made Man where a woman dresses like a man and infiltrates the male world it was pretty interesting. Do men loose a bit of interest in a woman after they have sex with her for the first time?


Finally, something that's back on topic. :kiss

Pet names? I suppose I don't mind them. I guess it depends on what those names are. For the most part I would think I find it cute and endearing. But it would also be kind of personal too so maybe it wouldn't be best to use such names in public.

Losing interest after sex? I think like someone else said, that depends on what the guy's initial objective was. If it was me, I'd probably feel a lot closer to that girl after sex.


----------



## scairy

LostInReverie said:


> Yes, people are attracted to different things but as I said there are those who are unattractive to all. Surely a good personality can override looks, but if you don't have the personality then you're screwed.
> 
> And since when does Rosie have a bad attitude?


I can't stand Rosie :lol

That show she is on. She talks all tough lashing out at other people then is utlra sensitive when they dish it back and then puts words in their mouth etc.


----------



## scairy

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



FreeSoul said:


> Squizzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I could learn a lot from this but I can't think of any good questions :con Do guys like to be called pet names or is it annoying/insulting/emasculating (i.e. a name like Pickle :mushy)? I read this book called Self-Made Man where a woman dresses like a man and infiltrates the male world it was pretty interesting. Do men loose a bit of interest in a woman after they have sex with her for the first time?
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, something that's back on topic. :kiss
> 
> Pet names? I suppose I don't mind them. I guess it depends on what those names are. For the most part I would think I find it cute and endearing. But it would also be kind of personal too so maybe it wouldn't be best to use such names in public.
> 
> Losing interest after sex? I think like someone else said, that depends on what the guy's initial objective was. If it was me, I'd probably feel a lot closer to that girl after sex.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't want to be called pickle, lol. Other names I wouldn't mind though. Perhaps Mr. Amazing, Bexy Seast; not really pet names I guess :b As for the comment on sex I'm really different than the majority of guys. The sex would actually draw me closer to the girl. The whole sharing an intimate moment part. But I'm not looking to sleep with a ton of girls some guys are and if that's the case...


----------



## FreeSoul

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



scairy said:


> FreeSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squizzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I could learn a lot from this but I can't think of any good questions :con Do guys like to be called pet names or is it annoying/insulting/emasculating (i.e. a name like Pickle :mushy)? I read this book called Self-Made Man where a woman dresses like a man and infiltrates the male world it was pretty interesting. Do men loose a bit of interest in a woman after they have sex with her for the first time?
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, something that's back on topic. :kiss
> 
> Pet names? I suppose I don't mind them. I guess it depends on what those names are. For the most part I would think I find it cute and endearing. But it would also be kind of personal too so maybe it wouldn't be best to use such names in public.
> 
> Losing interest after sex? I think like someone else said, that depends on what the guy's initial objective was. If it was me, I'd probably feel a lot closer to that girl after sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't want to be called pickle, lol. Other names I wouldn't mind though. Perhaps Mr. Amazing, Bexy Seast; not really pet names I guess :b As for the comment on sex I'm really different than the majority of guys. The sex would actually draw me closer to the girl. The whole sharing an intimate moment part. But I'm not looking to sleep with a ton of girls some guys are and if that's the case...
Click to expand...

Bexy Seast? :con


----------



## vicente

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



scairy said:


> The sex would actually draw me closer to the girl. The whole sharing an intimate moment part. But I'm not looking to sleep with a ton of girls some guys are and if that's the case...


Same, I would feel an incredible attachment with the woman after being intimate with her.

But as scairy said, I think most other guys would value a woman less after sex, since the object of most men is to "score", and after reaching the goal, it's all downhill.


----------



## scairy

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



FreeSoul said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreeSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squizzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I could learn a lot from this but I can't think of any good questions :con Do guys like to be called pet names or is it annoying/insulting/emasculating (i.e. a name like Pickle :mushy)? I read this book called Self-Made Man where a woman dresses like a man and infiltrates the male world it was pretty interesting. Do men loose a bit of interest in a woman after they have sex with her for the first time?
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, something that's back on topic. :kiss
> 
> Pet names? I suppose I don't mind them. I guess it depends on what those names are. For the most part I would think I find it cute and endearing. But it would also be kind of personal too so maybe it wouldn't be best to use such names in public.
> 
> Losing interest after sex? I think like someone else said, that depends on what the guy's initial objective was. If it was me, I'd probably feel a lot closer to that girl after sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't want to be called pickle, lol. Other names I wouldn't mind though. Perhaps Mr. Amazing, Bexy Seast; not really pet names I guess :b As for the comment on sex I'm really different than the majority of guys. The sex would actually draw me closer to the girl. The whole sharing an intimate moment part. But I'm not looking to sleep with a ton of girls some guys are and if that's the case...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bexy Seast? :con
Click to expand...

Sexy Beast :b


----------



## LostinReverie

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



Prodigal Son said:


> I have to admit, I don't find Rosie attractive because she is damn fat. I mean, I don't mind a little extra fat but I am pretty sure she is obese and it is a turn off. I'm sure there are some guys who find obese women attractive but they few and far between.





Classified said:


> Rosie's attitude is what makes her unattractive. Any of those girls could be unattractive if they have a bad attitude and puts down other people.


You break her and then get upset at her for being broken.

[rant]

The "elite" of the entertainment business have created hierarchies through a sick sense of humor which have placed Rosie at the bottom for being overweight (and an opinionated woman) along with the mentally and physically handicapped, minorities, religious beliefs, sexual orientation etc. Most men will laugh at anything that boosts their ego and reinforces their superior attitude. Belittling, or bullying, is worth gold in entertainment. It is no wonder people like Rosie would speak out against it and it doesn't surprise me that she would be angry about it. Our society is morally twisted and if fighting for equality means taking a shot at some male egos, then all the better.

[/rant]


----------



## Classified

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



LostInReverie said:


> [rant]
> 
> The "elite" of the entertainment business have created hierarchies through a sick sense of humor which have placed Rosie at the bottom for being overweight (and an opinionated woman) along with the mentally and physically handicapped, minorities, religious beliefs, sexual orientation etc. Most men will laugh at anything that boosts their ego and reinforces their superior attitude. Belittling, or bullying, is worth gold in entertainment. It is no wonder people like Rosie would speak out against it and it doesn't surprise me that she would be angry about it. Our society is morally twisted and if fighting for equality means taking a shot at some male egos, then all the better.
> 
> [/rant]


The problem with her personality is how she deals with the anger. If she went back to her beginnings as a comedian and used humor to get back at everyone, that is fair game.

And it isn't just the males she went after, the youngest girl on the view stated her position on the war, and Rosie went after her in the wrong way. Where if she had been like Jon Stewart or Bill Maher, that is the right way.

It is fine that she seeks equality and what she believes in, but there is a right way and a wrong way to do it. She used to be good before the view.


----------



## LostinReverie

Right, because if done in humor, it's perfectly acceptable.

Males amaze me.


----------



## Classified

:yes 

It is much easier to get someone different from you to see your point of view if you use humor and/or compassion. Violence and anger will only work to rally people with the same mindset.


Females amaze me. :duck


----------



## LostinReverie

I disagree completely. Humor is demeaning. Having others laugh at your expense is damaging to the soul. It doesn't make things right or easier or less hurtful. Trust me, I know all too well.


----------



## omgnoudidnt

I completely agree with reverie on this one.


----------



## Classified

Humor isn't always demeaning. You don't have to put yourself or a group of people down to be funny.


----------



## LostinReverie

Yes, but in pop culture, which is what I was referring to, it usually is.


----------



## Prodigal Son

Rosie doesn't bother me, I never understood all the hate she gets.


----------



## SilentProphet

My parents went to school with Rosie! LOL i can't stand her! she is such a *****


----------



## VCL XI

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



LostInReverie said:


> Most men will laugh at anything that boosts their ego and reinforces their superior attitude.


I understand what you mean, but please do _not_ exclude women from that generalization. I would know...


----------



## scairy

> The "elite" of the entertainment business have created hierarchies through a sick sense of humor which have placed Rosie at the bottom for being overweight (and an opinionated woman) along with the mentally and physically handicapped, minorities, religious beliefs, sexual orientation etc. Most men will laugh at anything that boosts their ego and reinforces their superior attitude. Belittling, or bullying, is worth gold in entertainment. It is no wonder people like Rosie would speak out against it and it doesn't surprise me that she would be angry about it. Our society is morally twisted and if fighting for equality means taking a shot at some male egos, then all the better.


My opinion of her has nothing to do with her weight. And this is the type of stuff that just gets annoying. People throw out words saying you're racist, sexist, homophobic, hate fat people etc. It's a defense mechanism that Rosie uses to try and get her opponent to back pedal. It's a pathetic tactic. She can't debate to save her life. She simply relies on intimidating an opponent rather than spitting out facts or a logical step by step statement.

"Ok, ok, stop, stop. If left unchecked, so what she was saying is maybe we should have let the U.N. finish their job before we invaded in defiance of the world."

Does she not recall UN inspectors were not allowed to inspect. They would request to be allowed into particular locations and denied access by Saddam. And prior to invasion military intelligence found activity at the Syrian boarder. A top military official under Saddam said they did have weapons but he didn't know where they went. And does she not recall the UN perhaps didn't want us to invade because the Food for Oil turmoil might become public but for some reason even when that hit it was silenced. Or how Iraq had illegal military equipment even when we invaded which they received from either Russia or Germany I can't remember.

I'll leave it at that as I don't want to get anymore political. And by the way I'm not a fan of Bush and wasn't a fan of clinton. I consider myself an independent and in the last few elections in my area I've voted 3rd party, although I'm registered as a democrat. It was funny when Clinton ran into issues many people said they didn't care because the economy was doing good the country was doing good. I read in either the Wall Street Journal or Investor's business Daily that the economy under Bush has done better than Clinton. Again not praising Bush just observing the similarities.

MODS IF I HAVE SOMEHOW GONE TOO FAR PLEASE DO NOT DELETE THE THREAD JUST DELETE MY POST. THANKS.


----------



## whiteclouds

To lighten the mood, here's a question for the guys: What does "good personality" mean to you? What personality traits do you look for in a woman?


----------



## LostinReverie

*Re: re: Girls! ask us guys questions for a change!*



VCL XI said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men will laugh at anything that boosts their ego and reinforces their superior attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what you mean, but please do _not_ exclude women from that generalization. I would know...
Click to expand...

Yes, you are certainly correct there. Many females are just as bad, if not worse, than males. I was being biased and pissy. Although apparently my point wasn't understood anyhow because Rosie (or her political views) has nothing to do with it, she was merely used as an example.


----------



## Classified

whiteclouds said:


> To lighten the mood, here's a question for the guys: What does "good personality" mean to you? What personality traits do you look for in a woman?


That is the right question to ask. But it is difficult to explain.

You have to understand that it isn't just how you are to be around right now, but it is also what you would be like down the road.

The best example is to look at happy couples and see what type of (fake) personality they have when they are in public. Be nice, supportive, affectionate, easy going, not pyscho, drama free, and 'outgoing'.

I would define outgoing as you are willing to do stuff that is fun and a 'normal' person would do. Like going swimming at the beach when you are on vacation instead of staying inside at the hotel watching TV all day. There are a few other things too.


----------



## scairy

whiteclouds said:


> To lighten the mood, here's a question for the guys: What does "good personality" mean to you? What personality traits do you look for in a woman?


Me personally it means a fun girl, generally happy and doesn't cut others down. By fun I mean she is willing to do activities, movies, bowling, board games etc. I tend to have a desire to cheer people up or make them feel better when their day just sucks but that being said I don't have the energy to try and cheer up a girl that is always down. It will just bring me down. And by not cutting others down, I mean making fun of others; this trait pushes me away. I view this as an immature trait.


----------



## scairy

Hey can we create one of these threads to ask the ladies questions? it would save resources to create a single thread rather than creating multiple threads.


----------



## op123

scairy said:


> Hey can we create one of these threads to ask the ladies questions? it would save resources to create a single thread rather than creating multiple threads.


why dont u start one?


----------



## Prodigal Son

whiteclouds said:


> To lighten the mood, here's a question for the guys: What does "good personality" mean to you? What personality traits do you look for in a woman?


Compassion, empathy, sensitivity, girlie-girl, physically active, humor, perky, expressive.


----------



## SilentProphet

I like females who aren't self- centered snobs, where everything isn't always "me,me,me" Girls who act like one of the guys is what i like, not attention craving ones. Nothing turns me on more than a hot girl who doesn't flaunt it every chance she gets and you can actually talk to without the conversation being only about herself. The ones who act like that wonder why they are single and can't keep a steady b/f. They need to look in the mirror.


----------

